# SRi-V Service Steering Column Lock (Fault)



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had the issue in my sriv. When you go to holden next they'll run some updates and remove the code completely. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## rxboy007 (Feb 23, 2013)

Does the message actually mean anything?? Is the car still safe to drive??


----------



## Assada82 (Feb 12, 2014)

How did you go with this issue? My SRi-V is nearly 3 years old and Holden still don't know how to fix it. Happens once every 3 months.


----------



## Assada82 (Feb 12, 2014)

An update on this issue, after my car started getting more Kms on it the problem seemed to almost go away. Seen it once in 5 months and I can safely ignore it (i.e doesn't affect starting).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If the US Cruze has this, I can't find evidence in the service manual. But a check with Google shows that Corvettes have a problem with this. The explanation might fit your situation as well. Corvette Forum: Steering Column Lock FAQs


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Assada82 said:


> An update on this issue, after my car started getting more Kms on it the problem seemed to almost go away. Seen it once in 5 months and I can safely ignore it (i.e doesn't affect starting).


Mine still displays the fault intermittently. That said I have never had a failed start situation.
The SB has been completed with the door lock switch replaced. They don't know what to do.
I was asked to keep a log history.. I was, and it has now been going on for 1143 days..


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> If the US Cruze has this, I can't find evidence in the service manual. But a check with Google shows that Corvettes have a problem with this. The explanation might fit your situation as well. Corvette Forum: Steering Column Lock FAQs


ChevyGuy
Thanks for the read, but in our case from what I understandafter the last 3 years, is it has little to do with the actual steering column.It’s the signal coming from the door lock. When the warning is displayed I alsohave no interior lights. Door opening not recognised. I have been able to clearthe warning by cycling the headlamp switch from auto to on and back to auto. Idon’t know the logic behind that, but it’s one of the things I tried after manyyears of this happening. The other way to clear it is just to start the car… NoDTC’s ever with this issue..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> in our case from what I understandafter the last 3 years, is it has little to do with the actual steering column.It’s the signal coming from the door lock. When the warning is displayed I alsohave no interior lights. Door opening not recognised.



Sounds like it could be a defective door switch. I have seen a couple of messages here where that's been a problem with US models, but it causes issues that you'd expect from a bad door switch.

The alternative is a confused BCM, or perhaps even a wiring harness problem that confuses it. Something like a bad ground for the door.





Aussie SRi-V said:


> I have been able to clearthe warning by cycling the headlamp switch from auto to on and back to auto. Idon’t know the logic behind that, but it’s one of the things I tried after manyyears of this happening. The other way to clear it is just to start the car…


I believe the headlight switch will trigger another message - perhaps causing the other to be dismissed. Or, it might reset the BCM into saying "oh, there is someone in the car". (Which suggests that the message might be related to something happening when it thinks the car is empty.)


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

The alternative is a confused BCM, or perhaps even a wiring harness problem that confuses it. Something like a bad ground for the door.

I believe the headlight switch will trigger another message - perhaps causing the other to be dismissed. Or, it might reset the BCM into saying "oh, there is someone in the car". (Which suggests that the message might be related to something happening when it thinks the car is empty.)[/QUOTE]



True, the Head light switch could be waking up the BCM. I'd like them to replace the door switch again, just to ensure another faulty unit was not fitted. If there was a bad batch run, may be they have fitted one with the same configuration? 

I’ll check the schematic and look at the earths in the door area to see if we have local continuity problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Playing around with my car this weekend, I ran into this problem. It seems if the driver's door is open when I connect the battery, I'll get this message. If the door is closed, I don't. I won't say this is the last word on the subject, but that sure seemed to be the pattern. It's certainly easy enough to try.


----------



## Sgto31b (Aug 11, 2019)

Greetings, I notice that this is not an American site but I am wondering if anyone has this on the US model.

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruz RS. I have gotten the message to Service Steering Wheel Lock system and then my car will not start. I jumped my car then it was fine for 3 days then the car went totally dead, I replaced the battery and now I am waiting to see if it goes dead again or if I get the message again. I am wondering if there is a way to reset the computer of if I need to have a dealership do it? 

Thank you for your time.

Brian O'Loughlin.


----------



## subodh (Aug 14, 2019)

I also faced the same issue in Holden Malibu 2014 model. I just had to disconnect battery and reconnect. It solve the issue. It just reset the software. It seems software program has some issue to lock the car in some scenario like after turning off the car you try to move steering wheel and change the driving mode at same time.


----------

